# Recommend stand with large opening



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Forum.

I'm looking for a 4foot stand (preferably in black) with large openings so that I can easily fit a 3foot sump tank in from the front.

I was originally thinking of getting the pine stand but they do no have large openings.

I was looking at the Aqueon classic mission series stand but I'm not sure if it comes in black and it's a bit on the pricey side.

thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I recommend the Perfecto Monterey stands. They're solid Oak with large openings for access to your sump. I picked one up this summer from Big Al's in Oakville and got a great deal however they are still very expensive but you get what you pay for.

Incredible Aquarium in London probably has the best price on these stands at the moment. You can also talk to Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics.

The Aqueon Mission stands are not solid wood. They're chip board wrapped in a plastic type material. They will not last forever like a solid oak stand will.
--
Paul


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

OR Build your own, To exactly what you want, At a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

For stands that have a non-removable support bar in the front between the doors, sometimes you can lower the sump down in from the top of the stand, as long as no existing tank sits on top. After many weeks of searching for a nice looking stand that fit our preference and quality desires, we decided to build. Like cromey says, theres nothing like a nice custom built stand. Here is ours:

Wideshot, showing custom DIY stand & canopy, ADA style in matte black.
Missing another bookshelf for on the right side. Rona sold out of them...









Canopy shown closed. black hinges, mini rubber feet for when it sits open.









Canopy shown opened. White interior, shelf for light's legs. Deep access.









Hagen GLO 48" 2x54W T5HO (Thanks Otaku). Cooling Fan on same timer. 









Timers, Supplies, 2L CO2, Food, Fluval FX5, Python. Stand doors open 120*


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> I recommend the Perfecto Monterey stands. They're solid Oak with large openings for access to your sump. I picked one up this summer from Big Al's in Oakville and got a great deal however they are still very expensive but you get what you pay for.
> 
> Incredible Aquarium in London probably has the best price on these stands at the moment. You can also talk to Flavio at Advanced Reef Aquatics.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul.

I saw the stand in person at BA and they are indeed very solid and the vertical support bar is at the back instead of the front of he stand.

Could you tell me what the height is? I did a google search and it says 34.5".

Is that right?

Thanks


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Will said:


> For stands that have a non-removable support bar in the front between the doors, sometimes you can lower the sump down in from the top of the stand, as long as no existing tank sits on top. After many weeks of searching for a nice looking stand that fit our preference and quality desires, we decided to build. Like cromey says, theres nothing like a nice custom built stand. Here is ours:


*Nice custom DIY stand & canopy! *

I have a spot for a planted 120g, 5' long, I think I'm going to P/U tomorrow at the Big Al's sale.

You've inspired me, I might just build my own.

Any specs for structural? Should I go sump or canister? What about good lighting?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Filtration and lighting depends on what your doing in the tank right? 
Can't offer advice there.

The stand is mostly built with 3/4" MDF for all the vertical peices, plywood for the interior and top flat horizontal shelves, and I think i recall that there were some 1x2 or 1x3 braces and shelf supports. The whole thing was painted multiple layers of a water resistant latex Matte black paint. (Water beads on it) but all the horizontal peices are plywood with an extra layer of paint also.

This site was some of the inspiration for the stand build:
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquariumArticles_ADAAquariumStand.aspx
but we decided not to just make an ADA stand clone, but put our own twist on the design.


----------

